# African dwarf frogs and fish in a new tank.



## zazzified (May 19, 2007)

Here's the deal. Basically, I want to know the following:


1. How often do I need to be cleaning while the tank is establishing?

2. When can I put in more fish, and what kind should I put in when I do?



I have a 20 gallon tank. Because of a sick fish, I had to quarantine it in another tank (the old one where the disease originated), and the frogs got one of their own. I added three black skirt tetras, because while Googling the consensus seemed to be that they could survive the initial stages of a new tank. They have all been in there together for five days now. If it matters, one of the frogs has been with me for two years now, and the other for six months.

So, any insight with the above questions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

Specifically cleaning? Depends on how much you've been feeding the fish. You want to monitor ammonia levels and nitrite levels and as both rise, if they are .25ppm or higher, do a 20% water change I'd recommend checking every day.

Don't add any more fish until you have completed cycling. Once it's cycled, you will want to add fish slowly as this will cause mini cycles. As for companions, you will want to get more tetras as they are a schooling fish. I am also partial to Cherry Barbs for additional fillers. Shrimp would be good for helping with the algae as well as Oto cats. For bottom dwellers, Cory cats are fun.


----------



## zazzified (May 19, 2007)

Ok, thank you! For cycling, I've read different things. 6-8 weeks?


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

Depends on the tank. Also, are you using Nitro Max or another method to help speed up cycling? If you have fish in the tank, this is highly recommended. Some of my tanks cycled in 2-3 weeks with Nitromax.


----------

